# A Fish's Friendship (poem)



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a poem I wrote in a fit of feels, it's about someone that doesn't realize fish are actually very intelligent. The first stanza is in the point of view of the human, the second is the fish. (it's autobiographical and took a lot for me to post this, maybe other people think about what their fish think) 

You don't know much,
You're very lucky, my friend.
With a fleeting memory
Of only three seconds long
You are so so lucky.
You don't have to deal
With the pain of remembering.
You swim about without a care
And swim some more and more.
You don't have to remember
The diagnosis of one year to live
And knowing you're not doing much
To make the most of their time.
Making a discovery 
About your birth mother
Who had other children besides you
And not knowing whether they
Were given up too.
You lucky lucky fish
I envy your miraculous ability
To forget all that's happened.

Silly silly girl,
You think I don't know,
That I don't remember long
I do, my dear, I do indeed.
I may not remember _everything_
But I remember a lot.
The smile on your face
The excitement in your eyes
Your anxious finger in my tank.
I miss seeing those things,
Those things I love so much
Now all I see is your pain
And your spirit breaking.
I am not the lucky one
For I have to see,
My beautiful, fascinating friend
Lose the spunk she once had.
At least your face tells all
You wear your emotion
I cannot but If I could
Maybe you'd realize
How much I actually know.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

pure truth. well done. :-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I saved this to my computer, it's wonderful.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I love this! It's so well written. I could see that it took a lot of courage to post it, but I for one am very glad that you did. :-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

that was one of the most beautiful poems I have ever heard. I am going through some very hard times and reading that last stanza really touched me.

keep making poems my friend.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you so much, it's been a really rough year and honestly, my betta fish has really been a good source of comfort and a reason to keep on going because if I left this world, Humphrey would too because his momma wouldn't be there to take care of him and I feel like he loves me as much as I love him.


----------

